# Lantus and weight loss



## sharon11 (Dec 3, 2012)

I'm on exenatide, glic, met and now lantus. My sugars have come down considerably but since beg oct I've been healthy eating and exercising. In 8 weeks I've lost 1lb. It's pathetic. I'm starting to feel demotivated and I don't want to feel like this. Is there anyone else who has found it difficult to lose weight on lantus?  Please help


----------



## trophywench (Dec 3, 2012)

Quite a number report that I'm sorry to say Sharon.

Definitely mention it to doc, you can always swap to Levemir but that's usually taken twice a day.  However, the benefits usually outweigh that.


----------



## bennyg70 (Dec 4, 2012)

From what Ive read Lantus can cause you to put on weight so you have done well to actually lose a bit, Ive been on Lantus for a few years and I put on weight but  ive lost 3 and a half stone in the last year and a half so it definatly can be done. I just cut out all the rubbish, crisps and chocs etc, change all white stuff, like breaks and rices and pastas too browns (Like I should have been eating anyway) started going out walking most days for half and hour or an hour, and it came off. So it can be done and you can do it!! Maybe your body is still adjusting to it and things will be easier when it settles, but take the positives for now that you havnt gone the other way... Give it another 3 months keep up the good work and see where you are then


----------



## Northerner (Dec 4, 2012)

sharon11 said:


> I'm on exenatide, glic, met and now lantus. My sugars have come down considerably but since beg oct I've been healthy eating and exercising. In 8 weeks I've lost 1lb. It's pathetic. I'm starting to feel demotivated and I don't want to feel like this. Is there anyone else who has found it difficult to lose weight on lantus?  Please help



I haven't personally found any difference between when I was on lantus and after I stopped needing it (long story!) - my weight is pretty stable. It's possible Sharon, that your lack of weight-loss might be due to a transitional period where your body is getting used to the changes in your diet, and if you are exercising it is likely you will have been toning and building muscle which is much denser than fat and will offset the weight loss from any reduction in fat.

Do you feel you have much weight to lose? The closer you are to your 'ideal', the harder it can be to lose. How do you feel - do you feel better, stronger, healthier? If so, try not to worry too much about numbers - good health is about how you feel in yourself, not what you see on the scales


----------



## sharon11 (Dec 5, 2012)

*Thank you*

Thank you for your posts. I've been on lantus since end of August. I have a large tummy due to large ovarian cysts being removed 23 years ago so I carry my weight around my middle. I'm 13.9lb and 5.6. I've got fairly skinny arms and legs so its just really my middle which is a problem. I will certainly persevere. Also I do feel healthier. I used to suffer from bad tummy upsets but they have calmed down. I am buying smaller clothes so you are right, its not all about the scales

Thank you xx


----------



## DeusXM (Dec 17, 2012)

Lantus and Levemir are marketed as either helping weight loss or reducing weight gain. However, this is only in comparison with the older isophane insulins, which require people to eat more than their body actually requires to maintain blood sugar levels.

Using Lantus or Levemir in themselves won't promote weight loss.

Out of interest, what has your 'healthy eating' regime involved? If you are still eating a lot of carbohydrate (even if it's wholemeal), you'll find it hard to put your body into ketosis, which is the state you need to be in if you want to burn off fat.


----------

